# First Timer here, Pit Barrel Cooker Question



## colorado_brad (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi,

I just joined about 2 minutes ago!

I have a question about doing a spatchcocked turkey on the Pit Barrel Cooker using the grill gate and not hanging the bird.
Is there  a pit barrel cooker section or is there just one forum.

Has anyone spatchcocked a turkey and used the Pit Barrel Cooker grill gate instead of hanging?


----------

